# -  ,  ?

## Siralop_dtl

,   .   ,   ,         700 . ,                   ?      ?

----------


## Storn

700 .   ....    ....



> ?


     ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Siralop_dtl

,      (   )

----------


## .

:Smilie:

----------


## Irusya

*Siralop_dtl*,    ,   .
 -

----------


## Siralop_dtl

.          ,       ,     ,  .      ,      .    ,        .

----------


## Irusya

*Siralop_dtl*,       
_
"         ,            ()  ,         ,        .

   ,          ( 80      ),         ,     23  2003   177-3         .   ()          100%     ()  ,          (),      700  .

          (,  , ),              .         ,   ,      ,     .  ,   ,      .

       ʻ        ,              .

                   -.           21  2011  -     .

    14       (..   4  2011 ).

                      ,      ,                 ʻ  , ,         .             .

             ,  ,  , 1,52 .          ʻ         .     ,      ,           .

                8-800-200-0805),         (http://www.asv.org.ru/guide/event)."_

----------


## Storn

,    ,   ?  :Big Grin: 
  ....     ....   -   :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

> 


       ,   . 7,4 . . 
      .

----------


## Siralop_dtl

Storn,        ,         ,      ,    :    - ,   ,        ,

----------


## Storn

*Siralop_dtl*,         !    .....     :Big Grin:

----------


## 2007

.   ,     ?  :Wink:

----------


## Siralop_dtl

,          ,     ?

----------


## Siralop_dtl

,    ,   .             ,       ,

----------


## 2007

> ....   -


      .
     -  .   :Smilie: 
http://www.klerk.ru/bank/news/236048/

----------


## Denny77

,  -     700.          . 
     ,   . 
        ()   . 
..       . 
       ,        . 
      ,     ,    . 
      ,   ! 
    , 11 ,    ,      ,      ,      ,   ,           ...!! 
      ,   ? 

    ,      ,    -..      ,      . 
        ! 
    ,      ,     . 
..       . 
 ,      ,   ,        . 


   -  ,     ,  !! 
   ,  ,  . ( .   ,    )

----------


## SidWilson

> ,   . 
>         ()   . 
> ..       .


    .        -          .




> ,      ,     .


          .      .      .        .
   ,        -    ,   ,   ,   .

----------


## -

,      - .       ,  -      . ,   ,      ,    .             .   -      , ..   .            ,          700 ..
         !

----------

> ,  -     700.          . 
>      ,   .


....   ,    ?      ?




> ,      ,    -..      ,      . 
>         !


 ?  ?

......



> .: .........  , ,  950   , ,   ,  600    ,     .       .     ,        .    ,  . ,   , ?    3   .    ,         (  )  174  ,    3  ?   . 
> 
> .: ???    ? 
> 
> .:    200   .   , 32     , -   , -   ,     ,     .    .      .     .        ,            . 
> 
>  ,   ,     .     ,      5, ,         . , ,         : ,    ?   100        ?    ?      ?    ?    ,     , , ,          .


(: http://echo.msk.ru/programs/lex/795566-echo/)

----------


## .

3             -           ,  . 
 ,           .
            ,                .           ,           .   .          ,         ,   .
                  ,      .

----------


## .

Denny 77!

  ,       .     2 ,      .

   , - ,      ,       ... ,   , ..    :

1.   (,  .)
2. . (,    )
3.  
4.  
5.  .

 ,          15 . 
  13 . . ,           2 . .  . !  !


. .

----------


## Siralop_dtl



----------


## !

,               ,     .          ?      ,        .   ,          . .

----------


## Storn

> 


   ? 



> ,          . .


 100%     ....

----------

,   -

----------

,       ,       (   ) , ?  :EEK!:

----------


## .

,     ,        2 , .     .

----------


## ()

,  ?     (  ),      3.   ?     (             )?

----------


## 29

-             ,          .          ,    ,       ,    .         - "          ".       .   !

----------


## Baileys



----------


## Siralop_dtl

, , ,   ,   -    ,      ,     ,   .  ,             . 
        ,            ,           .   ,                           ,       .   
        ,                           ,     .

----------


## Baileys

,  ,      ,     , 20.07.11        21.07.11 -   -    ?
  20.07.11   18:00 (   18:00).



 ,     20.07.11,  ,   21.07.11  .
  -          ?

----------


## Demin

> -          ?


     .

----------

,     ?  2012      ,               .

----------


## Baileys

> ,     ?  2012      ,               .


      .  :Wink: 
,   .

     ,   ,  14     ?          ,      ,     20-        ,   -   .
     . 

.       , ,   .

----------


## Demin

> -   .


  ,         .
      .

----------


## Urik



----------


## Baileys

> ,         .
>       .


    .
, . :Wink: 

 :Wow: 
    ,   .

-   ,         .

----------


## slava1981

-  ,  !  -    ! http://vkontakte.ru/club28938420

----------

> ,   ,  14     ?          ,      ,     20-        ,   -   .
>      .


  -  ? 
      ,         /  ,             .
           ,  (  ),  ..         ,              ,   ?

----------


## .

.
   -  .        ...      -     .

  .    ,      ?   -    , .. - -   - ,      ,  130 . .   ,    ?  13 ,     -    ?   -     ?

  ,  ,   .

----------


## mlet

> ,  ,      ,     , 20.07.11        21.07.11 -   -    ?
>   20.07.11   18:00 (   18:00).
> 
>  ,     20.07.11,  ,   21.07.11  .
>   -          ?


  20.07,  ,    ,        21 ....
  ,   ,    ,    ....

----------

.........

----------


## Dady Sam

/  , , ,                 ( 7 . .).   ,  -   .                 ( /).

----------


## Dady Sam

> /  , , ,                 ( 7 . .).   ,  -   .                 ( /).


       -   ,     -.    ,       !

----------


## Baileys

> ,  ,      ,     , 20.07.11        21.07.11 -   -    ?
>   20.07.11   18:00 (   18:00).
> 
> 
> 
>  ,     20.07.11,  ,   21.07.11  .
>   -          ?


    ,   ,    ,     395-1  02.12.90 (.  11.07.2011) "    ", :

 20.           
...
                       (,  20     ,    21).

*    20-         .*

----------


## Liftovod

> ,  ,   .


 ,  ,   - , -   ...

,     (- - ),             ...     .

        .     - ,     /       :Frown:         --   ,    ..      -   .    (?)  ?

----------


## Liftovod

> ,        .


7% (-    ) - ? -     ...

----------


## Liftovod

> .      .      .        .
>    ,        -    ,   ,   ,   .


     ???   ,  ?
     /  -   ,       .  " "   ,     -   .  - ",  ,  ,  !"

  -  ?     ,          10 !     -     .   -    -        .
        (, ...),    - ,   ,           .     - .       .   98 - . , ...      .

  - "     " ()    :Smilie:     ...

----------


## Liftovod

> :
> 
> 1.   (,  .)
> 2. . (,    )
> 3.  
> 4.  
> 5.  .


   " "   ,   2    0. -   ,      ,   ,   - " ,  !".   /  - -   "      "...

----------


## Liftovod

> , , ,   ,   -    ,      ,     ,   .  ,             . 
>         ,            ,           .   ,                           ,       .   
>         ,                           ,     .


    (  - ) -   .     -       "  ".

           "  ".     .

----------


## mlet

> (?)  ?


   16.00  -     .    .      .       -    .  4   -   .

----------


## free-admin

.
,    ?   ?
  -    ,     .

   .                   .       ,                    , .. ,         ?

----------


## free-admin

:
http://www.amtbank.com/creditor.htm#4
  ,   ,      .

----------


## mlet

> .       ,                    , .. ,         ?


 22          .     .   .

----------


## _

> -  ,     ,  !! 
>    ,  ,  . ( .   ,    )


  -,   ,   ,  .      (  ,  !),    .   ,            (  ,      ,    ,   1998-    1   ,    ).   ,            -    ,   . ,  .     ...
      .    -  --.

----------


## _

.   " "      ,     .        ,       .         -      .
  :     ,  -   ,     .     ,       (  ).

----------


## Liftovod

> .           .     ,


  .       ,       -            -  .    .        "" (  %%  ),        .

----------


## _

,      .   ,    .   -  " ".       ,        (       ,         ).     .           (  ).
    -    ,   .     (    -   ,     ),         .

----------


## Demin

*_*,    ,  ,       .

----------


## _

-     -  .        .  ,        .        .        ,      .   , ,     ...    ""  .    - ,       ,     . ,   -  ,  , - .

----------


## Liftovod

" "  ,     ,     .       -      .

----------


## Liftovod

.                :Smilie:

----------


## Liftovod

,    -         - ,   .    ,    .   !

----------


## .

Loftovod,
-  ?
    ?
! !

 !-     (  )   ?

----------


## pavel765

,                .   -  ?

----------


## mlet

> Loftovod,
>  !-     (  )   ?


    .       ""  .

----------


## mlet

> ,                .   -  ?


363-09-09

----------


## mlet

.            .

----------


## Napo

!   !!!!

----------


## l

- ??

----------


## Demin

> - ??


    .

----------


## GGK

2-3   .  .

----------


## Napo

,       - !

----------


## Daddy Sam

-    .      -    .,   /  2        .     .

----------


## mlet

.

----------


## Napo

,       !

----------


## mlet

?????

----------


## Neoton

> ?????


 ,     .   ,  ,  ,    .          :Frown:

----------


## Napo

,      10 .  20 . ?  ,  !

----------


## .

*Napo*,  ,     .  - -

----------


## Napo

- -. -        ,    -    !

----------


## _

.  ,    - - "...  ?" -    ,   ,    :yes:  ,   -:  " ?"      , , ,  -   ,   , , , , , ...  ,       !

OFF:     - " ?"...

----------


## Nadine Klime

> 


      ,         .  - .    .

        .  ,     1000  -  ..    !

 :Smilie:  :Frown:

----------


## .

> ,   ,


      ?       .            :Wink:

----------

-           ..

----------

- 03.08.2011       ( )    -          -,          ,  700 . .      ,

----------


## .

,    ,              .       ,

----------


## .

> ...
>   ,   ,    ,    ....


     "",  ,    .   .        2008 .   ""  "-"  ".".      .

----------


## makapoff

7,3 .        .

----------


## Neoton

> 7,3 .


   ?  :Cool:

----------


## .

,      .  ,      :Frown:

----------


## makapoff

.  .   ,     ,  ,      ,     .


          ?

----------


## trx

> ?

----------


## makapoff

.       .      "".

----------


## Neoton

> .       .      "".


     ,   -  . :Vampire:

----------


## trx

-        ?

----------


## _

> .       .      "".


  .   .       ,      ,  ""      -  .     ,              ...         ,       !
  ,             ,         .

----------


## 2007

.
, ,    .

----------


## 23

> 7,3 .        .

----------


## Neoton

> 


 ,    ,     ,           .       . :Frown:

----------

100%,     2  3 .          .,  71      ,        .  ,          .    ,     ...

----------


## .

,     .    ,

----------

> ,     .    ,


,    ?
    .         ,      ,   ?     ,    . .    700 000    -  ,    (   ) -   .   .     .     ,      ,   .  -    ,         .       .    .  ,    ,    .
  -  ,   ,       ,            .      .   !!!!!!!!!

----------


## .

**,        . -    .      .
     ?     .     .
      ,    .

----------


## trx

> ,   ,     ,          .      .


:

----------

.               ?    ,  ?  : ,  ,   , ?       ... ?

----------


## _

-    (.  24   )       -       .  - -,  ,         (   )    .  , -,      ,       , ...

----------

...        -   ... ,        ?   - . .    .  . , .  1611 .                -            ...  -       -.      ... ,      , ?

----------

[QUOTE=Denny77;53372328]
     ,   . 
        ()   . 
..       . 
       ,        . 
      ,     ,    . 
      ,   ! 

   ,   .  , ,   .           ,  ,    .  ,  ,    ,    .    , ,     .       ,    -      .         ,      ,     ,  . ,  ,        - !

----------


## Demin

, ,  .

----------


## _

> ...        -   ... ,        ?   - . .    .  . , .  1611 .                -            ...  -       -.      ... ,      , ?


   ,      .        !    .  -  .   70%     -  1998 , 30%  .   ,       .            ,     ... (,       ,             ).
    (  -  ) -  ,    ...     -   -  ...    1-2%     ...     :       ,        ,    ,     ...

----------

.     -     ,    .  ? ...       ...   .  -  -   , ?    ,      .     ...

----------


## innadiatek

...    ,..
      -  ,    ?
   ? :Wow: (    ...     )..
     ?         ,    ? :Frown:

----------

,  .,          ? -,     ,        ,    25 ,   4 ???????

----------


## Neoton

,     ?

----------



----------


## _

,      .   ,      (  ),   .      ,        ()!         ,   (     )     ,   ,       .
,  , ,       (,   ). , , , ,             .  ,              10-20%    ,    ""    ( )      .   ""   :   ,     : "     -   ,      !"

----------


## free-admin

> .            .


        ?          .

----------


## mlet

> ?          .


         .        .     .

----------

3 ?

----------


## Storn

:Big Grin:

----------


## makapoff

?      (((

----------


## Neoton

> ?      (((


        ?       
http://vkontakte.ru/club28938420

----------


## Ginvel

,       ?

----------


## Storn

.     ?  :Wow:

----------

.   ?

----------


## Storn



----------


## Neoton

> .   ?


      ?

----------


## Linsy

> .   ?


  ,     .    ,     -       ?

----------

?

----------

,

----------


## Neoton

> ,     .    ,     -       ?


,    -   ?   ?

----------

,       ,     ...

----------


## mlet

-      28.12.2011 ,      .

----------


## Neoton

,       .
http://vk.com/club38200800

----------

,  ,     . 
   -     .
    ,   ?
   ,      ?
, ,  ...

----------


## Storn



----------

> 


  .
  .
  -       .   ,      ?
   ?
  ""     ?

----------


## Demin

> ,      ?


     " "    ,    .

----------

